# Tabasco wood chips and jerky seasoning



## kookie (Aug 24, 2008)

Was just wondering if anyone has ever tried Tabasco wood chips...They say they are from white oak wood barrels that were used to make or hold tabasco sauces in them. They have them on sale on their website. I ordered 2 bags for the heck of it and I also ordered some of the Tabasco/eastman branded jerky seasoning,  The seasoning mix is made by eastman but uses Tabasco flavoring in it. Its called Fiery Teriyaki.... For anyone that wants to check it out here is the link to the store.........


http://countrystore.tabasco.com/


Just wanted to share this with everyone here....I have never seen either around here in my area.... I will let everyone know how they are when I try them out...............


----------



## bbqgoddess (Aug 24, 2008)

they sure sound yummy....thanks for taking one for the team! 
I am eagerly going to wait for your report...


----------



## kookie (Aug 24, 2008)

I just ordered them lastnight.... They are offering 25% off through tomorrow. A co worker was telling me about them. So I decided to give them a try. One thing the shipping seems alittle bit high.... But what the heck.... They sound damn good and hopefully the jerky seasoning will be too.... I have never tried the Eastman brand seasonings before.....I will keep everyone posted.............


----------



## morkdach (Aug 24, 2008)

ordered a catalog but did not see the wood chips so let us know how they work out


----------



## chunkinstien (Sep 6, 2008)

I tried some of those Tabasco chips 2 years back, with some pork ribs. 

My rub was not spicy at all, but somehow after smoking with those chips, it did punch up the heat to them. 

Only tried them twice, but they are nice, if you do like that kick. 

(who doesn't! )


----------

